# CPC looking for remote billing/coding position in the Orlando/Daytona Beach, FL Area



## awinbush (Dec 28, 2012)

Adrienne Winbush, CPC-A
awinbush@live.com

OBJECTIVE

To obtain an entry level medical coding and/or billing position with the potential for advancement.

PROFESSIONAL QUALIFICATIONS

•	Strong organizational & time management skills.
•	Proficient in ICD-9, CPT, and HCPCS coding techniques.
•	Knowledge of Anatomy & Physiology and Medical Terminology.
•	Familiarity with Quantim and MediSoft Clinical Software and EHR.
•	Member of AAPC.
•	Familiarity with HEDIS chart reviews & Managed Care .
•	Computer literate, strong knowledge of Microsoft Products (Word, Excel & Powerpoint)

CERTIFICATION & EDUCATION
Certified Professional Coder - Apprentice
Awarded by the American Academy of Professional Coders
Medical Coder and Biller Technical Certificate
Office Support Technical Certificate
Accounting Specialist Technical Certificate
Seminole State College, Sanford, FL (January 2011 - July 2012)
Associates of Arts in Liberal Arts 
Seminole State College, Sanford, FL (1997-2006)

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY

Physicians Alliance Corporation (May 2012 - Present) Sanford, FL
  Medical Coding Internship 
•	Review medical record information to identify all appropriate coding.
•	Verify the accuracy, specificity and appropriateness of diagnosis codes based on services rendered.

Winbush Communications (November 2008 - Present) Lake Mary, FL
  Contracted Customer Service Representative 
•	Contract with companies such as AAA & Allstate handling claims, customer service & dispatch calls. 
•	Provide administrative & clerical service to small business owners

AT&T Advertising & Publishing (October 2006 â€“ June 2009) Maitland, FL
  Sales Executive 
•	Contacted designated businesses via outside sales and outbound calls for the purpose of selling Yellow Page & Internet advertising.
•	Prepared sample layouts by way of PowerPoint and discussed ROI as a basis for recommending advertising programs.

Avaya (March 2003 â€“ April 2005) Maitland, FL
  Account Executive 
•	Responsible for developing productive relationships with small business owners, primarily focusing on developing the local territory.
•	Sold phone equipment products (ex. T-1 & PBX) and maintenance agreements to small business owners.

AT&T (May 2000 â€“ March 2003) Sanford, FL
  Customer Service & Sales Representative 
•	Developed new corporate and small business accounts through effective marketing, cold calling, professional sales presentations, and excessive follow-up.
•	Consulted with customers to recommend and sell a variety of telecommunications products and/or services to meet customer's needs within an inbound center.


----------

